# Snow tomorrow (18 Feb)



## Geri (Feb 17, 2010)

Arriving mid afternoon, according to the local forecast on BBC news. They said there could be problems getting home in rush hour.

Weirdly their website just shows heavy rain/sleet.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 17, 2010)

I've got my new mega-strong wheels and "country" tyres with actual tread.


----------



## Geri (Feb 17, 2010)

I might get to wear my Yaktrax


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 17, 2010)

i won't be able to put the roof down


----------



## BlackArab (Feb 18, 2010)

so looking forward to the cycle home from Aztec


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 18, 2010)

boo


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 18, 2010)

Radar suggests it _might _have cleared towards the North East by then...

http://www.meteox.com/gmap.aspx?soort=loop3uur&zoom=6&lat=52.908902047770255&lon=-1.845703125

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/sw/sw_forecast_radar.html


----------



## Geri (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm disappointed that it didn't pitch. Humongous flakes though!


----------



## stavros (Feb 18, 2010)

My boss said he drove through a blizzard between Exeter and Taunton today.


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 22, 2010)

snow in bath


----------



## Maggot (Feb 22, 2010)

Close the window then.


----------



## Kingdom (Feb 23, 2010)

What's the weather like today - toying with the idea of shopping in Bristol. Will be driving from Exeter.


----------



## dessiato (Feb 23, 2010)

Looking at the extreme storms we are getting here I think we would swap you for some snow. At least forty two dead so far in Madeira, and here we have had torrential rain and thunder since yesterday. Last time I saw rain like this was in Hurricane Wilma. Thank god I live on a hill top, unless we get a landslide then I'm done for. We don't expect weather like this here in Portugal.


----------

